# My N14



## TSchabo (Oct 26, 2003)

This is my Nissan Sunny N14! Nissan Sunny N14


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

whoa.....sweet........never seen an N14......

Welcome to the forum


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

sweet... its like a GTI-R but w/out the det right?


----------



## TSchabo (Oct 26, 2003)

It is a GA16DE engine inside!


----------

